# Pork of the Pacific Northwest



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

Howdy.  It's 40 degrees outside and raining.  Perfect weather for smoking.  Moved here not too long ago from Kentucky, where my lungs first breathed the sweet smell of fruit woods smoking various cuts of meats.  That was back in '06.  Used basic sidepit smokers that did the job.  A couple months ago I decided to upgrade and purchased a 36" Lang Hybrid.  I must admit, I am blown away by the Lang and welcome any advice ya'll have about exploiting the most of this outstanding rig.  

I am prepping a 14.6 lb. pork butt and 5.5 lb. brisket to smoke today.  

Thanks,

magnus


----------



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

wow, guess no greeting for me, lol.


----------



## ldrus (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the site. Postings havevbeen in the slow side this past week do to the holidays and all.I'm sure  someone will be along shortly with all kinds if info for ya. Good luck on your smoke  ans remember post lots of pics!


----------



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF, magnus!


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Magnus! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, Thanks!


----------



## therealfrosty (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome







-Frosty-


----------



## magnus (Dec 29, 2012)

Smokin in Seattle!

Smoking a butt and brisket at the moment.  I need help, lots and lots of help ;)  Can't seem to hold the temp in my Lang.  

This is the first brisket attempt.  Eaten brisket twice in my entire life.  The first time was terrible.  And the second time was, well, cold and fatty.  

Smoked many racks of ribs. Recently unsuccessful, as I am befuddled by my Lang.

Pork butt is practically a no-brainer these days.  

Thank you for being such a great resource.  I should joined this forum a long time ago.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnus, evening.....  Before we can help, we need to know what you are doing....   wood, charcoal, damper positions... which model lang and maybe a few pictures... What is a Lang Hybrid ??          

Smoking is an art form and there is a steep learning curve to any smoker.... There is a search bar at the top of the page that is might handy to use and get started.... Specific questions can be answered by our members who love helping out.....  Dave


----------



## magnus (Dec 30, 2012)

Good evening sir.  My apologies for the delay in response.  I've been neurotically checking my temps.  

Smoker fuel consists of, but not limited to the following

Coal - Frontier lump

Wood - apple, cherry, and apricot

Per Lang's website, "The size and [convenience] of a patio version with the features of a char and deluxe version.  Cooking capacity ranges depending on model.  Ability to smoke, warm, and grill."  http://langbbqsmokers.com/hybrid/index.html

I have the 36" hybrid patio model, sans deluxe uber warming box.

Dampers on the fire box are set to 1/2 open.  Firebox door slightly ajar depending if more air is required to build heat.

The pic here was taken during first ignition. The dampers have been opened more since that time.













IMG_1312.JPG



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012
__ 2






Yes, the search bar has been very useful.  If searching the forum for answers is preferred over posting/asking questions, I will completely oblige.  

Thank you for your help and advice Dave.  It is definitely appreciated.


----------



## ldrus (Dec 30, 2012)

Sweet rig you have Magnus


----------



## magnus (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Ikrus!  What are you smokin with these days?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Magnus, morning.....  From the pics, It appears you may need more wood to start the fire.... build a huge bed of coals that will last awhile... add splits as needed for temp and smoke... Splits that are added after the bed of coals are burning well should be smaller...  about 1 - 2" splits so they don't take long to get to temp...... 

Some folks use a steel basket affair to hold the lump and splits....  

As far as the amount of wood needed to get things up to temp and a good coal base, probably 6-8 of those splits sitting on the ground would be a guess as to adequate.... After all that is done, the damper will be used to control the heat....   There is a lot of steel that needs preheating... some folks take their smokers up to 300-400 during preheat to insure it is ready for food... Add the food and close the damper to 1/4 or so and  watch the temps.... adjust as necessary and add small splits as necessary.....   

Try all that and if you have problems, start a new thread in the "wood smokers" section for better response from the members....  this is sort of getting lost in "roll call" , if you know what I mean....  If you run into trouble, you can always PM me.....   Dave

     Click on this link to see what I mean......

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/111/wood-smokers*


----------



## magnus (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that is what I call great advice.  I was not getting the cooking temp high enough from the onset.   I eventually built the heat up enough last night to cook between 250-275 degrees.  It just took a loooong time getting up there.  

The basket would be perfect, but it will have to be a custom fabrication job.  That is the one thing I wish the Lang smokers included.  I would be willing to pay a little extra $ for a unit if it had a coal basket that could easily slide in and out of the firebox. 

Dave - thank you for helping me out.  Very cool of you. I will be employing your tips upon my next smoke. And will keep you updated.


----------



## ldrus (Dec 30, 2012)

magnus said:


> Thanks Ikrus!  What are you smokin with these days?



I have 3 rigs 1st is a MES30 electric, 2nd a smoke house I just built, and 3rdly a reverse flow that I built which is actually my first smoker


----------



## magnus (Dec 30, 2012)

You definitely qualify as a pro in my book Ikrus.  Your smokehouse is awesome.  Do you hang meats and fish to slow smoke in there?  You obviously know how to build and construct from raw material. What kind of steel did you use to make your reverse-flow?  
A couple years ago I was trying to buy an old army water tank to convert into a smoker.  Every time I was close, someone else either got there first or torpedo'd me with a higher offer. Something similar to this,  http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=5938229&convertTo=USD
The www.govliquidation.com site is fun to check out.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF family...


----------



## ldrus (Dec 31, 2012)

When I made my rf I was working @ a tool & die shop,so I was able  to order a sheet of hot roll plate 3/16 thick 4x8 and cut the cook chamber out if that, the fire box I used 1/4 plate,my cousin works ar a place  I could get stainless @ scrap price so I have stainless  tuning plates and stainless food racks inside


----------



## magnus (Jan 1, 2013)

Wish I had your metal skills.  Very impressive you can manipulate metal into whatever you want.  I need a sliding steel basket for my firebox. Can't do it myself and I don't know anyone out here who can do the work.


----------



## ldrus (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure you can!  All you need is expanded metal,angle iron and nuts and bolts. All can be purchased at  your hardware store. Use the angle for corner PCs, and bolt the expanded to it no need for welding


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum , Magnus I just stumbled on this thread this morning ....happy new year , by the way. 
Here is a link from YouTube that is pretty interesting. How to make a charcoal/wood basket ...no welding. I bet you could adapt this method.
That is an awesome looking pit you got there. Be interested to see your results in photo form.
Good luck , brother!


----------



## magnus (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Hambone!  Happy new year to you too buddy!  Here are the results of my smoked butt & brisket:

First the brisket:













Brisket122912.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012


















FirstBrisket.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012


















FirstBriske2t.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012






Next the butts:













Butts122912.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012






And I can't find the pics of the finished butts.  They turned out great though ;)  

Also smoked these:













LovePeppers.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012


















Hot Success.jpg



__ magnus
__ Dec 30, 2012






I love smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2013)

Magnus, morning..... Looking good....    Now, my memory is not that good any longer, but, not being critical here, I do believe that is the first glass of milk I have seen, sitting next to ABT's....   I s'pose the jalapeno's are hot and the milk cools the burn...  I've done that.... but never taken a picture....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....  Dave


----------



## magnus (Jan 2, 2013)

Those babies lit me up!  Yeah, the milk was needed to cool the burn.  I'm a wimp, but I love the hot stuff


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice lookin ABT's


----------



## ldrus (Jan 2, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Magnus, morning..... Looking good....    Now, my memory is not that good any longer, but, not being critical here, I do believe that is the first glass of milk I have seen, sitting next to ABT's....   I s'pose the jalapeno's are hot and the milk cools the burn...  I've done that.... but never taken a picture....   :biggrin:  .....  Dave



 That's funny I don't care who ya are


----------



## magnus (Jan 2, 2013)

Note to self:  No more milk in pictures.  Only beer.


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 2, 2013)

Magnus 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!  That is an awful nice looking rig. I'm with Dave on the milk, lol!


----------



## magnus (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Toby, appreciate the kind words.  Yep, I'm a wuss.  But it doesn't stop me from growing, eating, and enjoying those hot and tasty peppers.  It's a good kinda burn [emoji]128076[/emoji]


----------



## bredbaker (Jan 3, 2013)

Howdy and welcome, fellow Washington smoker!  I'm from southwest WA, Vancouver to be exact and am enjoying this forum quite a bit.  Good for a newbie like me to learn some new tricks.  Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## magnus (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Bredbaker, glad to meet ya.  I'll be around.  Trying to think of what's next to go on the smoker.


----------

